

Incomplete page loads on HN. What is going wrong?  - jyothi

With every page loading partially (Specifically the first post or thread) I am not even sure if all of you would see this post. But I am sure PG can.<p>Something wrong with specific posts or my account or some javascript mess up that the posts are not loading completely.
======
pg
We're up against some MzScheme memory limit. Usually it's not a problem
because we lazily load items from disk. Eventually, though, the news process
runs out of memory and starts GCing excessively. We have other software that
notices this and restarts it, but this time it missed the problem.

~~~
frisco
Is HN flat-file based ala Viaweb, or is it on top of a relational database
now?

~~~
pg
Still files.

~~~
utx00
still files as in "we're looking at something else"?

------
tdavis
Must be all those tables, pg ;)

------
sullrich
If you build it on rails this wouldn't.... err, wait a second. Nevermind.

------
kwamenum86
Every once in a while my profile page and the submit page show the page header
but no content for several hours. Same problem?

------
frisco
I was getting that too all morning (about 4:30 - 8:00 EST)... just stopped
about 10 minutes ago. During the outage Google Reader still had all the new
stories from overnight, though.

------
jeroen
Looks like the server was just reset (the site was completely offline for a
short time) and it's fixed now.

